# Wrong gear face masks



## LOTB13

Has anyone had any experience with these face and neck covers? I think they look pretty and have nice function with the mesh infront of your mouth. I'm not really a fan of mouth hole scarves.


----------



## LOTB13

Here's a pic


----------



## jml22

I like mine a lot. Just be sure to only hand wash them


----------



## ShredLife

you should probably only be wearing a shemagh, or kiffiyeh if you served in combat in the desert or are in fact a terrorist yourself. 

hipsters, paintballers, preppers and other special forces-wannabe types look like total poser douchebags when they wear them...


----------



## jml22

Not really the same thing and I don't understand why you feel that way


----------



## ShredLife

huh.... well, its trying to look like the same thing... like a poser - are you kinda retarded?
































































your table cloth looks fucking retarded you loser.


----------



## jml22

Damn i hope you're like 15.
It's a face mask, it's practical, thousands of people wear them for various reasons, just because its' plaid you are calling people douchebags for wearing them.
What's the difference between the one he posted vs a neon face mask?


----------



## ShredLife

jml22 said:


> What's the difference between the one he posted vs a neon face mask?


goddamn you really are pretty stupid aren't you?


----------



## supham

If you have nothing positive to add why are you posting in here?


----------



## ShredLife

supham said:


> If you have nothing positive to add why are you posting in here?


if YOU have nothing at all to add why are YOU posting in here?


----------



## supham

I came for the info, instead its just full of your racist shit. Now the OP has a legit question, the thread is totally of track, and I doubt they will ever ask a question again. Nice community.


----------



## ShredLife

lmfao - boo hoo you fucking crybaby bitch.

go ahead and please explain how i am racist by pointing out the cultural significance of a garment. it really wouldn't be any different if idiots wanted to ride wakeboards wearing Native American feathered head-dress - but *I'M* the racist :laugh::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap: good one dummy.


----------



## Argo

I love how some members and the occasional moderator here can say whatever the fuck they want to with absolutely zero fallback... shred seriously, all you do is talk shit and bad mouth other people. Do you have pictures of kill or someone else banging a goat that keeps you as a non banned person?


----------



## ShredLife

i help people on here all the time - well maybe not ALL the time, but if its not a totally stupid question i'll help people out. 

the difference is i will also call out stupid shit, or shit that doesn't work - and people get butthurt about that. if i see something stupid, or pointless, or that makes snowboarding on a whole look ridiculous i will say something. you don't have to agree with me, but i'm still going to call shit out. if that gets me banned, fine - not the end of the world. at least i'm up front. 

just don't expect me to sit here and pat people on the back for posting dumb shit. it'll never happen.


----------



## LOTB13

Just ignore shred. After reading his first post I could tell he is an idiot. 

But I did buy this facemask but never got to use it. Shipping didn't have it to my house before we left on the trip.


----------



## killclimbz

Now come on guys, let's play nice. Rip the product all you want not the poster. Purty pleeze with soogar on top.


----------



## Donutz

Argo said:


> I love how some members and the occasional moderator here can say whatever the fuck they want to with absolutely zero fallback... shred seriously, all you do is talk shit and bad mouth other people. Do you have pictures of kill or someone else banging a goat that keeps you as a non banned person?


Yeah, sorry, we're still trying to potty-train Shred. He's a bit, um, challenged.

Seriously, the current (this week) approved method of handling this is to close the thread, but it looked like you guys were still getting some information exchange going.


----------



## LOTB13

This thread became useless after shreds post. Please close.


----------



## Varza

Well, err... I got one this weekend. I even got to use it on Sunday, when it snowed in the morning. I liked it plenty. Kept the snow off my face and I could breathe ok without getting the inside of it all wet. In the second half of the day it had stopped snowing, so I pulled it down to my chin and used it as a scarf of sorts. Overall, I'm plenty happy with it. And I wore most of it under my jacket (duh, it was there to keep my neck/back of my head warm), so I doubt I looked that much like a poser. The tumbles I took made me look like a bigger poser than my facemask. There ya go :laugh:


----------



## ThunderChunky

I used my shemagh for snowboarding once. It's actually really good. Unless you're taking face shots it's the best for me. Easy to pull down and breath and keeps you super warm. Nothing wrong with using something practical for something practical. If you're concerned with the fashion side of it you are a sad soul.


----------



## gstboy

is it cloth? seems like once it gets wet it would be uncomfortable. I can tell you guys what does NOT work. burton first layer bandana with the opening for your mouth. Once this gets wet it just hangs down exposing your whole face, threw that away, neck gaiters also like to get wet all the time. The only thing that worked for me was the 
Seirus Neoprene Combo Face Mask, it's thick enough to not get soggy when wet and the neoprene part keeps the moisture out.


----------



## jml22

There's two layers of cloth that are more or less separated
so it will take a raelly long time for it to soak through.


----------



## Argo

Products

These are the best I have found.... Under my goggles and let it hang outside my jacket... Stay warm and dry.


----------



## Consonantal

Why should we only handwash? Oh god what have I been doing wrong all this time now.


----------



## jml22

I guess you dont have to 
i juts find it keeps it from having that aged rag look if you hand wash it


----------



## PiKiT

ShredLife said:


> you should probably only be wearing a shemagh, or kiffiyeh if you served in combat in the desert or are in fact a terrorist yourself.
> 
> hipsters, paintballers, preppers and other special forces-wannabe types look like total poser douchebags when they wear them...


LMFAO you're a joke kid.


----------



## Mystery2many

I like something loose fitting and comfortable. I use a north face scarf. It gets full coverage and does not get uncomfortable.


----------



## bseracka

PiKiT said:


> LMFAO you're a joke kid.


Why would you thread dredge this crap box thread to poke an angry hornets nest :eusa_clap:


----------



## ShredLife

PiKiT said:


> LMFAO you're a joke kid.


----------



## mojo maestro

Wasn't that guy in a Southpark episode?


----------



## slyder

I don't mind bringing life back to threads nothing wrong with that at all. 
Not all threads deserve this though.... 

Here it comes again


----------



## ShredLife

mojo maestro said:


> Wasn't that guy in a Southpark episode?


pretty sure he's in there somewhere: 





.... and in German... for whatever reason:


----------



## Littlebigdreams

I bought one of these wrong gear masks a few weeks ago. I was suckered into the small features that they had on their "Ultimate" style mask.

The features are simple: 

- elastic band sewn into the top of the mask
- little elastic loops on either side of the mask where you can secure your earphones. 
- polyester mesh on the inside where the nose and mouth are

Believe it or not, the sewn in elastic band for the mask works wonders. I can pull the mask down and pull it back up easily, the mask doesn't move around at all so it's always secured in the same position. This to me is a lifesaver, because I have to pull my mask on and off a lot when riding (it gets too hot when I'm moving and too cold when I'm on the chairlift). 

The elastic loops are also cool since I also take my headphones on and off when I ride with other ppl. I was always irritated by my earphones that's trying to go all over the place.

The polyester mesh also seems to be pretty good, seems like they can wick away moisture easily. 

As for looks, bandanas make people look like bank robbers anyway. Shemaghs are just the next step up :laugh: It does look a bit outrageous but that's how I dress when I board anyway... bright colors... skittle bag... I wear suit and tie to work so I prefer something a bit wack on the mountains.


----------



## BlueOtter10

ShredLife said:


> you should probably only be wearing a shemagh, or kiffiyeh if you served in combat in the desert or are in fact a terrorist yourself.
> 
> hipsters, paintballers, preppers and other special forces-wannabe types look like total poser douchebags when they wear them...


LOL that's true


----------



## koi

ShredLife said:


> you should probably only be wearing a shemagh, or kiffiyeh if you served in combat in the desert or are in fact a terrorist yourself.
> 
> hipsters, paintballers, preppers and other special forces-wannabe types look like total poser douchebags when they wear them...


I have four of the real ones; I got them in Iraq and Afghanistan. Honestly now all they do is get worn when I'm snowboarding and make me look like a hipster when off the mountain...when people try to give me shit, and say something smartass like "where did you get that urban outfitters?" -I just laugh, and ask them for a PBR.


----------



## PiKiT

@ Shred :coolpics:

:sarcasm:










According to you I can't wear camo unless I served over seas? or was an enemy of the state,great mentality. You did not address the people who are actually from the area, rather categorized them all as terrorists. You are a racist plain and simple.


Related 
I have a couple too and got them during my worldly travels which included the middle east. 

Not very functional for a winter accessory, as they get wet and freeze over. I prefer the Airhole Balaclava. On a warm day u can get away with one though :yahoo:


----------

